# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Άσθμα σε καναρίνια

## xarhs

Παιδια μολις χθες καταλαβα οτι ολα τα καναρινια μου εχουν ασθμα και την εχω κολλησει την ασθενεια εδω και χρονια απο ενα καναρινι που δεν κρατησα την καραντινα καθολου επειδη δεν ηξερα....... (το οποιο ψωφησε αγορασμενο απο pet shop) ολα τα καναρινια μου εκτος απο 2 κανουν εναν ηχο σσ σσ σσ πολυ χαμηλο οταν τα πιανεις στο χερι σου και τα κουνας λιγακι (τεστ το οποιο μολις τωρα εμαθα).... η ασθενεια αυτη εμαθα οτι ειναι κολλητικη και ανιατη..... αλλα εχω μια ελπιδα οτι κατι μπορει να γινει και ειμαι διατεθημενος να κανω τα παντα ετσι ωστε να γινουν τελειως καλα τα μικρουλια μου...... παιδια εχω ελπιδες???????????????????

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη χωρίς να έχω το αλάθητο θα σου πω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Το σσσσ και το άσμα δεν είναι ασθένεια αλλά τα συμπτώματα μιας σειράς αναπνευστικών προβλημάτων - ασθενειών . Δεν είναι κάτι που κολλάει και αεί από το ένα στο άλλο , αλλά σαν ασθένεια να υπάρχει και να κολλήσει το ένα κάποιο άλλο κ.ο.κ . Παρατήρησε το κοπάδι σου ,πρόσεξε όσα πρέπει για την συγκέντρωση μεγάλου αριθμού πουλιών σε κλούβα ή άλλο χώρο , ώστε να μην γυμνάζονται  καλά και να βοηθούνται στα αναπνευστικά τους ,τυχόν θορύβους στην αναπνοή τους εφόσον πετάξουν αρκετά κλπ και μετά θα μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις ότι ίσως υπάρχει .Διαφορετικά θα σε χορτάσουμε φάρμακα και στο τέλος δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## xarhs

εγω τι μπορω να κανω για να φυγει αυτος ο ηχος........ μηπως βαζοντας τα σε πιο ζεστο χωρο και χρηση καποιου φαρμακου(αγορασα διαλειμμα απο κτηνιατρο ειδικα για το ασθμα και σε μερικα δεν εγινε τιποτα.... το ειχα δωσει προληπτικα πριν 15 μερες αλλα τωρα το ξανα εδωσα ενω μου ειπε καθε μηνα....)...... πιστευετε οτι δεν θα γινουν ποτε καλα γιατι ενα πολλυ εμπειρος εκτροφεας που τα ειδε  μου ειπε οτι δεν θα γινουν ποτε καλα και οτι θα κολλανε και τα υπολοιπα............ ( ο συγκεκριμενος μου τ ειχε ξανα πει πριν 15 μερες και δεν τον πιστεψα.... αλλα πηρα το φαρμακο προληπτικα...τρ ομως που μου το ειπε σιγουρα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω)

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είδε τα πουλιά σου και το μέγεθος του προβλήματος . Το AVIOSAN είναι ένα φάρμακο για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις αλλά εγώ, απ΄ότι αναφέρεις ότι στα πουλιά δεν είναι τόσο έντονο το πρόβλημα , θα προτιμούσα να τα ξεχωρίσεις και να τα δοκιμάσεις . Αφού πρώτα δεις την υγιεινή τους και πετάξουν , αρκετά για να λαχανιάσουν ώστε να γίνει  διακριτό το τυχόν πρόβλημα ,μετά κάνεις θεραπεία . Για να μην είναι το πρόβλημα θεραπεύσιμο θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά έντονο και όχι ένα  σσσσ ΄ αλλά  χρρρρρρ σαν ... ροχαλητό να σου πω ; Τέλος εάν κάτι υπάρχει σίγουρα η συγκέντρωση μαζί σε κλούβα των πουλιών δεν ενδεικνύεται .

----------


## jk21

αφου πω οτι το πιο πανω ποστ ειναι και δικα μου λογια προς εσενα ,θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω τα εξης : 
τα πουλια κελαηδουν ; αν ναι καθαρα ή οχι; 
τα πουλια οταν ειναι ηρεμα πανω σε μια πατηθρα ,κουνανε την ουρα πανω κατω στο ρυθμο της αναπνοης; 
τα πουλια οταν αναπνεουν εχουν εμφανη κινηση της θωρακικης περιοχης; 

βαλε κουτσουλιες τους σε λευκο χαρτι 
πες μας αν τα εχεις δωσει ποτε φαρμακα και ποια ακριβως 
αν τα πουλια εχουν γινει γονεις ,ειχες αυξημενα (οχι 1-2 συμβαντα ) ποσοστα μαυρης τελειας σε νεοσσους; 
αν ειχες μαυρη τελεια ,στην εκτροφη σου εχεις και ιθαγενη ή οχι; 

πες στους εξπερ των τεστ υγειας των πουλιων οτι αν τους ποιασει ενας γοριλλας με το χερι και τους περασει για σεηκερ φραππε ,αφου ακουσει τον φραππε να τρεμει ,στο τελος θα διαπιστωσει οτι σεηκερ ειναι μαλλον τρυπιο και τρεχει ( ...ουρει  ! )

τι αλλο θα ακουσουν τα αυτια μου ....

----------


## xarhs

τα πουλια κελαηδουν ασταματητα.................. ειναι πεντακαθαρα.................. οχι ειναι ακινητα ολα τους με το κεφαλι μεσα στα φτερα( εκτος απο ενα που το κανει επειδη τραυματιστηκε)............... εμφανη κινηση της θωρακικης περιοχης δεν υπαρχει(εκτος απο αυτο το ενα).............. φαρμακο= υδατ διαλυμα propylengl ycol 50% (το εφτιαξε η κτηνιατρος) και δεν εχουν παρει ποτε αλλα φαρμακα.................... φετος δεν εχουν γινει ακομα γονεις αλλα ειχα κρατησει αλλα που ειχαν γινει τα αλλα χρονια και δεν ειχα δει ποτε συμπτωμα μαυρης τελειας στα μικρα μου............. δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο καναρινια

----------


## xarhs

και οι κουτσουλιες ειναι κανονικοτατες........

----------


## jk21

τις κουτσουλιες να τις δουμε . πουλια που κελαηδανε ,και μαλιστα καθαρα ,αναπνευστικο προβλημα και σε βαθμο να χαρακτηριζεται ασθμα ,σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν εχουν .

η ουσια που αναφερεις (προπυλενικη γλυκολη ) ειναι ο διαλυτης (βαση ) της δραστικης ουσιας ... εγραφε και κατι αλλο; ποτε το ειχε δωσει η γιατρος και για ποιο λογο; 

αυτο που τραυματιστηκε (ισως το εχεις αναφερει ,αλλα συγχωρεσε με λογω της πληθωρας θεματων δεν το θυμαμαι ) ποτε εγινε και που εχει τραυματιστει; πως ειναι τωρα; βαλε σιγουρα κουτσουλιες του πουλιου αν εχει τετοια συμπτωματα

----------


## xarhs

η γιατρος πριν δυομιση εβδομαδες εδωσε αυτο το φαρμακο γι αυτο το  αναπνευστικο προβλημα που ειχε συννενοηθει με τον εκτροφεα που μου τ  ειχε πει τοτε(αλλα δεν το πιστεψα γιατι οπως ειπες και εσυ τα πουλια τα  εκανε φραππε για να ακουσει αυτο)....... ολα τα πουλια ειναι τελεια στα  παντα και στις κουτσουλιες......... εκεινο που τραυματιστηκε εγινε  επειδη τον ειχαν αχτι οι μικρουλες να του πειραζουν τα φτερα και ματωσε  στην ουριτσα του και πολλυ λιγακι στο σβερκο.... το μονο που εχω  παρατηρησει ειναι οτι κουνιεται στον υπνο του.... τη μερα στον ηλιο  ειναι πολλυ δραστηριο και τρωει πολλυ......(θα βαλω κουτσουλιες) τρ τα  εχω ξεχωρησει ολα.... το φαρμακο το εδωσε για το ασθμα..... το  μπουκαλακι που εχω με το διαλλειμα δεν γραφει κατι αλλο....... αλλα απο  οτι βλεπω μερικα εγιναν καλα απο αυτο τ σσσ  μετα την θεραπεια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη τι άλλο να σου πω φίλε μου ,τα πουλιά σου απ΄ότι αναφέρεις είναι μια χαρά  ,τι σε προβληματίζει δεν καταλαβαίνω ; Αυτό το φραπέ που έκανε ο φίλος σου; Άσε ήσυχα τα πουλάκια και μην τα παιδεύεις ....

----------


## xarhs

με προβληματιζει αυτος ο παραξενος θορυβος που κανουν αμα ζοριστουν ακουγεται κατι σαν ιιι ιιι και δεν το κανουν ολα...... μου τ εξηγησε και αυτος και μου ειπε λεξη επι λεξη πουλα τα ολα και ξεκινα καινουργια αφου απολυμανεις τα παντα , αυτη την αρρωστια την κωλλανε ολοι οι αρχαριοι και πολλα μαγαζια και την εχω κωλλησει και εγω.... μου ειπε οτι την  εχεις σε ελαφρια μορφη και δεν φαινεται....... εγω τα καναρινακια αυτα που κρατησα( τωρα εχω 8) δεν τα δινω και θα προσπαθησω να τα κανω καλα αν ειναι οποιο και αν ειναι το τιμημα

----------


## jk21

εγιναν καλα; δηλαδη αυτα που μου περιεγραψες πριν ,ηταν μετα το φαρμακο; πριν το φαρμακο πως ητανε; 

θελω κουτσουλιες απο ολα και ξεχωρα σιγουρα του μικρου 

η γιατρος απο οτι καταλαβα εκανε εκ  του μακρωθεν διαγνωση (οχι βεβαια με δικια της ευθυνη ,αλλα οπως γινεται συνηθως με δικια μας πιεση ... )

----------


## xarhs

φιλε δημητρη η κτηνιατρος ενημερωθηκε απο τον εκτροφεα που εχουν στενη επαφη για την  συγγεκριμενη παθηση και εδωσε αυτο το φαρμακο το οποιο πληρωσα 4ευρω και με αυτη τη θεραπεια 2 ειναι τελειως καλα ενω τα αλλα εμειναν  οπωσ ηταν..... τι να πω??? μου ειπε επισης οτι αυτη η αρρωστια μεταδιδεται και στουσ νεοσσους.... αστα χωμα με εκανε....... πριν το φαρμακο ηταν ολα με αυτο το αναπνευστικο

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ υποθετω οτι ο γιατρος και ο φιλος σου υποψιαζοτανε μυκοπλασμα ,αλλα αυτο που λες οτι πριν το φαρμακο ηταν ολα με αναπνευστικο ,τι εννοεις; την διαγνωση με το πουλι σε ρολο σεηκερ του φραππε ή με αλλα φανερα συμπτωματα ; επειδη υποψιαζομουνα οτι ο εκτροφεας το << πηγαινε >> σε μυκοπλασμα  ,για αυτο σε ειχα ρωτησει και για μαυρες τελειες στους νεοσσους και για ταλαντωση της ουρας με την αναπνοη ...  α απο δακρυ στο ματι ή βλεννα στη μυτη ή το στομα ειχες δει κατι;

----------


## xarhs

οχι μαυρες τελειες δεν ειχαν οι νεοσσοι ουτε κανενα αλλο συμπτωμα....... απολυτως τελεια ολα!!! οι κουτσουλιες παλι ειναι μια χαρα που τις βλεπω.... οταν εχουν διαρροια η πολλυ πρασινες η οτιδηποτε αλλο φαινονται στον πατο(εκτος απο εκεινο με το προην τραυμα)..... αλλα αυτο το συγκεκριμενο ποτε δεν ηταν στα καλα του.... το αγορασα κοκκινο και μαλλον απο τις χρωστικες επαθε καμια ζημια στο συκωτι.......(τρ ειναι σχεδον ασπρο και το εχω 3 χρονια)... η διαγνωση εγινε μονο με διαγνωση φραππε...... το αναπνευστικο που εχει ειναι μονο ενας περιοδικος ηχος ιιι ιιι καπως ετσι...... η ταλαντωση της ουρας γινεται μονο απο αυτο το καναρινι και πολλυ λιγακι στα υπολοιπα που ελπιζω οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο.... αλλο συμπτωμα δεν υπαρχει

----------


## xarhs

επισης ενα πουλι ανοιγε το στομα του μετα αφου το ''εξετασε'' και μου λεει οτι ειναι σιγουρα αυτη η αρρωστια.... το ανοιγε σαν να ειναι καλοκαιρι και ειναι στον ηλιο.... το συγκεκριμενο το εχει κανει και αλλες φορες

----------


## jk21

εκεινα οτι φαγανε απο αντιβιωση ,φαγανε ... καλως ή κακως .δεν ξερω αν ειχε αλλους λογους ο εκτροφεας φιλος σου να ειναι τοσο σιγουρος ,αλλα απο τη μεθοδο φραππε δεν βγαζεις διαγνωση ... παλι καλα που δεν τα πηρε να τα κουνησει και η γιατρος ... 

αυτο που ειναι ομως αρρωστο ή σαν αρρωστο ,πρεπει και τις κουτσουλιες του να μας δειξεις και αν γινεται και την κοιλια του να φαινεται το δερμα .ποσο καιρο εχει αυτο το συριγμο; (  ιιιι ιιιι ιιιι )  .μην ανησυχεις και αυτο καλα θα γινει !

----------


## jk21

> επισης ενα πουλι ανοιγε το στομα του μετα αφου το ''εξετασε'' και μου λεει οτι ειναι σιγουρα αυτη η αρρωστια.... το ανοιγε σαν να ειναι καλοκαιρι και ειναι στον ηλιο.... το συγκεκριμενο το εχει κανει και αλλες φορες



οταν εχουμε τρομοκρατηθει και εχουμε καταλαχανιασει λογικο ειναι να ανοιγουμε και κανενα στομα ..... αλλα και με αναπνευστικο να ηταν το πουλακι , να του δωσεις χαιρετισματα οτι ολα τα προβληματα του αναπνευστικου δεν προερχονται απο μυκοπλασμα ! και αν συνεχιζει να δινει ευκολα αντιβιωσεις ,σιγουρα δεν θα του προερχονται απο μυκοπλασμα ,αλλα απο μυκητες που θα αναπτυχθουν απο την καταχρηση των αντιβιωσεων ....

----------


## xarhs

αληθεια πιστευεις οτι θα γινουν καλα........... θα σου βαλω αυριο φωτο για να τα δεις!!! εγω αυτον τον συριγμο δεν τον ειχα παρει χαμπαρι γιατι δεν ακουγεται αν δεν ζοριστει το πουλι..... δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο τον εχει..... αυτος μου ειπε οτι το κολλησες αν πηρες καναρινι απο ενα συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι..... εγω ειχα παρει ενα καναρινι μου αρρωστησε και ακουγοταν που βασανιζοταν με αναπνευστικα μεχρι 10 μετρα(δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω ουτε εγω)..... το πηγα σε κτηνιατρο και δεν εγινε τπτ με τα φαρμακα.... το κρατησα με ''βροχικα'' 3 χρονια, αφου ζευγαρωσε πολλες φορες μεχρι που ψωφησε.... ο εκτροφεας απο αυτο μου ειπε οτι κολλησα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη ,εκτός  αυτών που σου λέει ο Δημήτρης σίγουρα εάν ήταν μυκόπλασμα  δεν θα μιλούσαμε για αυτά σε ... ενεστώτα χρόνο ... Εάν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι άκουσε τον Δημήτρη και δώσε παραπάνω στοιχεία για το άλλο πουλάκι το τραυματισμένο . Τα υπόλοιπα ... άντε καληνύχτα να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου .

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι θα γινει καλα ,οχι οτι θα γινουν ... τα αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν τιποτα .και αν ειχαν ,τωρα για να σου τραγουδανε ,δεν εχουν 

αν ο περιεργος ηχος που κανει το πουλια δεν ειναι και συχνος ,ισως ουτε αυτο να εχει κατι ...η ουρα που κουνιεται και οι περιεργες κουτσουλιες με κανουν περισσοτερο να θελω να το ψαξουμε ,παρα ηχοι υπο πιεση που ευκολα παρερμηνευουμε 

του φιλου σου εκτροφεα ,αν τα πουλια δεν ειχαν αλλα συμπτωματα ,πως του ηρθε να σου κανει το τεστ ; μηπως ο πετσοπας δεν του παιρνε σε καλη τιμη τα πουλακια του να τα πουλησει; αν θες στειλε μου με πμ το δρομο που ειναι το πετσοπαδικο .τυγχανει να ειμαι πατριωτης σου και καθε τοσο ανεβαινω .αν και τα περισσοτερα εκει πανω .... ολο περιποιηση ειναι στα πουλια τους .... 

κοιταξε να δεις .να σου αποκλεισω για κεινο το συγκεκριμενο που αρρωστησε ,οτι ειχε μυκοπλασμα δεν μπορω ... ομως ολα συνηγορουν οτι δεν ειχε .το μυκοπλασμα μεταδιδεται μολις μπει σε μια εκτροφη ,στο πι και φι .θα ειχε πολλα πουλια με εμφανη αναπνευστικα προβληματα και οχι κατοπιν φραπεδοεξετασης ,μειωμενη αποδοση τους στις γεννες ,πολλα μικρα με μαυρη τελεια ,καναρες που γεννουσαν συχνα 2 αυγα και οχι 4 και πανω ,σε κανονικη ενσπορη γεννα ,συχνα πουλια με βλεννα στο ματι ,ισως και διογκωση  κλπ 

το πουλακι για να εχει αναπνευστικα προβληματα για 3 χρονια ξεκινησε απο καντιντιαση ηπια στο αναπνευστικο (μπορει και ασπεργιλλωση ,αλλος πιο επικινδυνος μυκητας αλλα θα πεθαινε νωριτερα ) ,που στην πορεια κατεκλισε πνευμονια και αεροφορους σακκους .για αυτο κανενα αντιβιοτικο δεν εκανε δουλεια ,γιατι απλα δεν ηταν μικροβιο 


τωρα που το σκεφτομαι παιζει να σου εδωσε και φαρμακο για ακαρεα ... στο νερο το πινανε ; για ποσες μερες; αρκετες ή μονο 1μισυ;

----------


## xarhs

στο νερο το επινε αν θυμαμαι καλα και ηταν το baytril 0.5

----------


## jk21

τωρα γιναμε σαφεις ... μυκοπλασμα φοβοτανε ο φιλος σου ... 

το πουλακι που δειχνει να εχει τωρα προβλημα ,ειχε δεχθει και αυτο την συγκεκριμενη θεραπεια;  πριν τη δεχθει ειχε τα σημερινα συμπτωματα; ποσο καιρο μετα την θεραπεια (αν πηρε και αυτο baytril ) εμφανιστηκανε τα συμπτωματα ,αν δεν υπηρχαν πιο πριν ;

----------


## pkstar

_Ασθενειες ανεπνευστικου συστηματος_

*Κατωτερος αναπνευστικη οδος*
Ολες οι ασθενειες του κατωτερου αναπνευστικου αγωγου τεινουν να 
δινουν παρομοια συμπτωματα και μια οριστικη διαγνωση μπορει να 
γινει μονο μετα θανατον.
Η μολυνση των πνευμονων τεινει να ειναι μια σοβαρη και ταχεως
μοιραια ασθενεια στα μικρα πουλια, οπου η προσβολη των αεροσακων
ειτε οφειλεται σε βακτηριδια, ειτε σε μηκυτες, ειτε σε ζωυφια των
αεροσακων, τεινει να προκαλει μια μακροχρονια ασθενεια, στη
διαρκεια της οποιας το πουλι μπορει να συνεχισει να ζει και να τρεφεται
σχεδον κανονικα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.Σ'αυτες τις περιπτωσεις,
το προβλημα μπορει να φανει μονο οταν το πουλι βρισκεται σε ενταση
ή στρες, οταν πεταει ή κυνηγιεται γυρω-γυρω στο κλουβι.Σ'αυτες τις
στιγμες θα λαχανιαζει κι οι αναπνοες του θα ειναι γρηγορες και ρηχες.
Τα πουλια σ'αυτη την κατασταση μπορει επισης να χανουν βαρος και θα
παρατηρησουμε οτι δεν θα μπορουν ευκολα να ζευγαρωσουν.Αυτο που
ειναι γνωστο ως <<ΑΣΘΜΑ>> μεταξυ των εκτροφεων αποτελει απλα μια
συγκεντρωση των σημαδιων οπως το λαχανιασμα και το χασμουρητο, που
μπορει να προκαλουνται απο οποιοδηποτε απο τα παραπανω αναφαιρομενα
 προβληματα.

Πηγη: *Καναρινια εγχρωμα, τυπου και ωδικα*

----------


## manos 9

μακρια απο τα δικα μου πουλια μακαρι να μην παθει ποτε κανενα ασμα,πρεπει να τα προσεχουμε.

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ μετα την αγωγη ξανακανες τη μεθοδο του φραππε και δεν εχουν περιεργους ηχους τα πουλια , σαν αυτους που ειχανε πριν με την ιδια μεθοδο;

----------


## xarhs

baytril πηρε ενα καναρινιο πριν 3 χρονια που ειχε προχωρημενο αναπνευστικο και μετα απο πολλυ καιρο ψωφησε.......  κανενα καναρινι δεν εχει παρει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο εκεινο το διαλειμμα ουτε το baytril.....  πριν την θεραπεια ηταν ολα αρρωστα και ακουγοταν ο ηχος ενω τωρα μετα τη θεραπεια(μια σταγονα μεσα στο στομα καθε μηνα) 2 καναρινια ειναι πολλυ καλα ενω ηταν αρρωστα.... γιατι αυτα τα δυο εγιναν καλα???? τις κουτσουλιες να τις βαλω?? ειναι σε ολα μια χαρα απο τα λιγα που ξερω..... η αρρωστια που εχουν ειναι αυτη που ειπε ο γιωργος γιατι ακριβως τα ιδια μου ειπε και ο εκτροφεας

----------


## stam64

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Τσέκαρα τα καναρίνια μου κ εγώ κ διαπιστωσα ότι σε 2 από αυτά οταν τα βάλεις στο αυτί σου  κάνουν ενα ηχο όπως βγαίνει ο αερας από μια τρομπα,σε χαμηλη ενταση βεβαια ετσι?πάντως το κελαηδημα ειναι πεντακαθαρο.πως εξηγηται αυτο?κουτσουλιες καλες,δηλαδη αν δε το βαζα στο αυτι δεν υπηρχε καποια ενδειξη οτι υπαρχει κατι.αυτο ειναι το ασθμα?

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ αν η θεραπεια με baytril ειναι μια σταγονα στο στομα καθε μηνα ,αποκλειεται αυτη να εκανε τη δουλεια .Αποκλειεται επισης να εδωσε θεραπεια αντιβιωσης ,μια μερα ανα μηνα ,ενας εστω και ασχετα με πτηνα κτηνιατρος .ειτε λαθος μας τα λες ,ειτε λαθος σου τα ειπε (ή ψεματα ) ο φιλος σου αν επικοινωνησε αυτον με την κτηνιατρο .μακαρι με μια σταγονα baytril να περνουσε το μυκοπλασμα .... το μονο που θα πετυχεις αν δινεις μια σταγονα ανα μηνα ,ειναι τα πουλια να ειναι ανθεκτικα στην ισως πιο ισχυρη αντιβιωση ....

δεν με επεισες ποτε ,οτι πριν τα πουλια ηταν αρρωστα .οταν πιανουμε ενα πουλι στο χερι και κανει περιεργους εξηγησα εξ αρχης ,οτι δεν ειναι εγκυρη διαγνωση .τα πουλια εχουν λογικα εμφανιζομενη ταραχη και ειναι φυσικο να εχουν τετοιους ηχους .η απαντηση ειναι  και για το σταματη απο την χιο ,αν κατα τα αλλα τα πουλια δειχνουν οκ 

Χαρη σε ρωτησα ομως κατι συγκεκριμενο .αυτο που εχει τωρα συμπτωματα ,ειχε δεχθει και κεινο την αντιβιωση; ποσες φορες; 

να υποθεσω επισης οτι λεγοντας οτι μονο 2 γινανε καλα (νωριτερα ειχες πει οτι ολα ηταν καλα εκτος απο ενα .... ) το διεγνωσες με την μεθοδο του φραππε και δεν ακους ηχο;

----------


## xarhs

το baytril δεν εχει δωθει σε κανενα καναρινι.... το χορηγησα απλα σε μια  παλια περιπτωση............... την αρρωστια αυτη την εχουν πολλοι  καναρινοφιλοι και δεν την εχουν καταλαβει οπως και εγω βεβαια και καλο  θα ηταν να το ελεγξουν ολοι........ ειναι μεταδοτικη απο οτι εμαθα....  και εμενα 2 καναρινακια μου εγινα τελειως καλα με εκεινο το διαλειμμα  που μου εδωσε η κτηνιατρος........ ειναι πολλυ διαδεδομενη αρρωστια και  πολλυ λιγοι την ξερουν.... ποιος ξερει ποσα χρονια την εχω και εγω και  την μεταδιδω σε αλλους τοσα χρονια.... οι περισσοτεροι οταν πηγαινουν σε  ενα pet shop δεν το ελεγχουν καν αυτο και ετσι κολλανε και τα υπολοιπα  καναρινια τους με καραντινα η χωρις........ ο φιλος μου ο σταματης εχει  την  ιδια περιπτωση με τη δικια μου και ποιος ξερει ποσοι αλλοι  ειναι......... (ολα αυτα τα πληρωφορηθηκα και απο εκτροφεα και απο pet  shop και απο αλλους ερασιτεχνες οποτε καταλαβαινετε οτι μπορει να ειναΙ  και λαθος).......................................  ................... η  μονη μου ελπιδα ειστε εσεις πλεον..........  ελπιζω να υπαρχει μια λυση  εστω και αν αυτη εχει ενα πολλυ ακριβο τιμημα!!!!

----------


## jk21

την αρρωστια που εκεινοι υποπτευονται την λενε μυκοπλασμα και στον φοβο του εχουν χυθει τονοι αχρηστων και επικινδυνων φαρμακων για προληπτικη κακως εννοουμενη χρηση .

λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια .... για να σε βοηθησω πρεπει να μου πεις πως διεγνωσες οτι τα πουλια σου γινανε καλα .επισης λες οτι γινανε καλα πουλια που πριν το μονο ( συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου )  που ειχαν,ηταν να εχουν κατι σαν ασθμα οταν πρωτα τα μεταχειριστηκατε σαν σεηκερ φραπε .για μενα αυτο δεν ειναι νοσος και στο εχω πει ξεκαθαρα .δεν επαρκει σαν συμπτωμα νοσου .πως διεγνωσες οτι εγιναν καλα; τα κουνας με τη μεθοδο σεηκερ και αναπνεουν πια κανονικα; 

επισης για το πουλακι που εχεις τωρα και εχει συμπτωματα αναπνευστικου ορατα και οχι με μεθοδο φραπε ,επεισης εχω ρωτησει καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν μου εχεις απαντησει .το ενα απο αυτα ειναι αν πηρε και αυτο το φαρμακο της κτηνιατρου 

επισης ξαναδιαβασε το ποστ 27 οπου αναφερεις οτι

----------


## xarhs

πρωτα ακουγοταν ενας συριγμος στην αναπνοη ενω μετα απολυτως τιποτα εκτος απο τους ηχους που κανει ενα καναρινι οταν φοβαται........... και ολα αυτα με μεθοδο σεικερ...... επισης τα πουλια που γινανε καλα εκαναν με αυτη τ μεθοδο το ιιι ιιι ιιι πριν τη θεραπεια ενω μετα οχι(αυτα τα 2)................. τα πουλια ειναι απολυτως καλα σε ολα εκτος απο αυτο τα προβλημα στην αναπνοη και κελαηδανε...... ο ηχος αυτος δεν διακρινεται ουτε στο κελαηδησμα...... μονο αν το πιεσεις σαν φραππε

----------


## jk21

για μενα με αυτα τα πουλια δεν εχεις προβλημα .

με το μικρο που δειχνει να εχει προβλημα ,περιμενω κουτσουλιες και οτι αλλο σε ρωτησα

----------


## xarhs

ο αρσενικος που σου ειπα χθες εγινε καλυτερα  και δραστηριοποιηθηκε αρκετα...... οι κουτσουλιες του που τις ειδα σε λευκο χαρτι αλλα δεν προλαβα να τισ αναρτησω γιατι κατι ετυχε ηταν μια χαρα(ειδα και απο ενα καινουργιο ποστ)....... εγω θελω να επικεντρωθουμε μονο στο συριγμο στην αναπνοη γιατι μονο αυτο τα συμπτωμα εχουν...... για να σου εξηγησω αυτος ο ηχος ακουγεται αμα το πουλι το κουνησεις λιγο και το βαλεις  στο αυτι σου... θα ακουγεται ενασ παραξενος ηχος για πολλυ λιγα δευτερολεπτα... (ακουγεται σαν τον ηχο που κανουν τα μικρα καναρινακια οταν ειναι ημερων) καπως ετσι..... πιστευω τωρα να σε βοηθησα λιγακι περισσοτερο με το συμπτωμα.....  και συγνωμη αν σε εχω μπερδεψει ''λιγακι''

----------


## jk21

ηχος που προερχεται απο << κουνημενο >> πουλι για μενα (επιμενω ) δεν ειναι αξιολογησιμος .απο ηρεμο πουλι κουρνιασμενο που πας κοντα και τον ακους ειναι αξιολογησιμος .ακου πως κανουν αυτα που λες οτι δεν εγιναν τελειως καλα ,ετσι οπως σου λεω και αν εχουν υποπτο ηχο ,τοτε το ψαχνουμε πρωτα για μυκητες και αν δεν βγαλουμε ακρη ,το συζηταμε μετα για μυκοπλασμα .αλλα για τα συγκεκριμενα θελω να θυμηθεις τι επιδοσεις ειχαν στην αναπαραγωγη ,αν κελαηδανε καλα ,αν ειχα στο παρελθον καποια περιοδο με φουσκωμενο πτερωμα σαν αρρωστα και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη και εμείς κάποτε (και τώρα το κάνουμε) ανησυχούσαμε για ένα πουλάκι που πιάνουμε και κάνει ¨αναπνευστικούς¨ θορύβους . Ανησυχούσαμε όμως όταν ήταν βραχνό, έκανε γουργούρισμα έντονο και εφόσον το είχαμε κυνηγήσει και ήταν λίγο λαχανιασμένο . Δεν το πιάνουμε να το κουνήσουμε να πάει η καρδιά του  ντόρτια ή εξάρες και να γίνει φραπέ .
 Τέλος να ξέρεις ότι μια τέτοια ασθένεια (μυκόπλασμα ) έχει εξέλιξη και δεν μένει στο διηνεκές επειδή τα πουλάκια το χειμώνα με τις υγρασίες πάνε περίπατο ....

----------


## xarhs

o ηχος δεν ακουγεται αμα ειναι ηρεμο το πουλι μονο υπο πιεση..... κελαηδανε κανονικα και οι επιδοσεις στις γεννες αριστες...... ιστορικο αρρωστιας η φουσκωματος δεν ειχαν ποτε.... δεν ξερω αν ειναι οντως αρρωστια... αλλα εγω θελω να το ψαξω....... στην αρχη ουτε εγω το πιστεψα οτι κατι εχουν γιατι τα καημενα τα ταρακουνησε... αλλα μετα μου το ειπαν και αλλοι οτι εχουν αυτο και δεν ξερω πια τι να πιστεψω............. εγω αφειλω να σου πω οτι τα πουλια ξεκινησαν διατροφη για αναπαραγωγη και ειναι τελειως φυσιολογικα!!!! αφου ο αρσενικος μου(isabella) ειναι σχεδον πυρωμενος......... εγω οπως καθε χρονο συνεχιζω κανονικα

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Χάρη,

σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου, εγώ πιστεύω οτι τα πουλιά δεν έχουν τίποτα και χαίρουν άκρας υγείας. Καμία φορά η υπερβολική αγάπη μας για αυτά μας οδηγεί σε εμμονή κ' κυρίως σε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## jk21

απλα ακομα ενας μυθος των παραδοσιακων εκτροφεων .....  θα ηθελα να σχολιασω λιγο πικαντικα την μεθοδο τους (σκεψου τι κανουν και πως ονομαζεται αυτο στο οποιο το κανουν και κανε συνειρμους ...  :Happy0045:  ) αλλα δεν μου το επιτρεπουν οι κανονες )


αυτο που πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερει ,αν σε ενδιαφερει ,ειναι να μας δωσει στοιχεια για καποιο που ειπες οτι εχει εμφανη στοχεια αναπνευστικης δυσλειτουργιας ... το τι στοιχεια στα εχω ζητησει 2... 3 φορες

----------


## xarhs

καθαρα στυμπτωματα αναπνευστικης δυσλειτουργιας δεν υπαρχουν.....  για αυτο δεν μπορω και να σας τα δωσω......  τωρα για αυτο το συμπτωμα που σας λεω μακαρι να ειναι λαθος.... μονο αν το ακουσει καποιος θα καταλαβει τα λεγομενα μου γιατι τα λογια ειναι λογια

----------


## xarhs

το καναρινι εκεινο που σας ειχα πει ποτε δεν ηταν καλα..... ολο προβληματα δημιουργει(σκοτωνει τα μικρα του) τρ στο βολο που ειμαι εχω 3 καναρινια τα οποια και σκευτομαι στο μελλον να ζευγαρωσω... και εχουν μονο αυτο το συμπτωμα που σας ειπα.......

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχει συμπτωματα  ή εστω μας δειξεις τις κουτσουλιες του ,δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω

----------


## xarhs

οκ καταλαβαινω..... θα βαλω φωτο απο τα καναρινια που δεν δειχνουν αλλα συμπτωματα....... (αυτα εχω μαζι μου τωρα στο βολο)

----------


## xarhs

Απο τα 3 καναρινια που εχω πλεον σε εσωτερικο χωρο με θερμανση και το μονο συμπτωμα ειναι αυτη η αναπνευστικη δυσλειτουργεια.....οριστε και οι κουτσουλιες.

----------


## pkstar

Χαρη δεν ειναι ευδιακριτες η φωτο σου.Βγαλε πιο φωτεινες φωτο και πιο μεγαλη διασταση (1024 χ 768)

----------


## jk21

ο φωτισμος επηρεαζει λιγο τις φωτο στο θεμα των υγρων .παντως οι κατω φωτο ειναι ολες οκ .οι πανω αριστερα δεν μου πολυαρεσουν αν γινονται στανταρ απο ενα απο τα πουλια και σε τετοια στανταρ εμφανιση .παροδικα δεν πειραζει

----------


## xarhs

εγω που τα εχω διπλα μου ειναι μια ετσι μια αλλιως..... αλλα σταθερα χωρις κανενα προβλημα...... σημερα εκανα ενα πειραμα και αμολησα ενα καναρινι μεσα στο δωματιο και μετα απο μια γυρα που εκανε στο δωματιο στον ηχο απο την αναπνοη του δεν ακουγοταν τιποτα... ακουγεται μονο αν τ πιασεις και τ κουνησεις λιγακι και το βαλεις στο αυτι σου... δεν ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να θεωρηθει αρρωστια αλλα εμενα μετα απο ολα αυτα που μου ειπανε δεν μπορω να τα παρατησω και να πω οτι ολα ειναι οκ και αφηνω τα πραγματα ως εχουν..... εστω και να μην ειναι αρρωστια εγω θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος για τις ψυχουλες μου οτι ειναι τελειως καλα........

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη μετά από αυτό εάν είχαν κάτι τα πουλιά θα έκαναν σαν καραμούζες της αποκριάς  ... Μην τα ενοχλείς άλλο τα μικρούλια και συνέχισε την δουλειά σου ...

----------


## jk21

Χαρη αν τα κανεις συχνα ετσι ... στο τελος θα αρρωστησουν .να το πεις και στους φιλους σου που κανουν συχνα το συγκεκριμενο περα δωθε στα πουλακια τους ... υπηρχε ενα ανεκδοτο ,που εκανε κατι αντιστοιχο και ο Τοτος στο δικο του << καναρινακι >> και στο τελος του συνεβη ενα απροοπτο ατυχημα ....

ουφ  πιο εντος κανονων δεν γινεται ...

----------


## xarhs

παιδια σας ευχαριστω για ολες τις πληροφοριες!!! διαβασα και αλλα πολλα  πραγματα και ολα συγκλινουν οτι τα φτερωτα φιλαρακια μου ειναι  καλα!!!!!! μεσα απο ολη τη διαδικασια για ενα πραγμα μετανιωνω..... στο  οτι αναγκαστηκα να πουλησω 5 καναρινακια μου σε pet shop που το θεωρω  εγκλημα.... πειεστηκα παρα πολλυ με πιεσε και η οικογενειa(επειδη τα εχω  μεσα στην εισοδο).... και ασε το εχω μετανιωσει πικρα......  εκεινη τη  στιγμη ηθελα να συρρικνωσω το προβλημα ετσι ωστε να μπορεσω να σωσω τα  υπολοιπα και εκανα τη λαθος κινηση... φιλους και γνωστους τους εiχa  εξαντλησει ολους οποτε δεν ειχα που να τα δωσω....

----------


## ninos

εαν δεν έχει περάσει καιρός να πας να τα πάρεις πίσω Χάρη !!!

----------


## xarhs

μακαρι να μπορουσα..........

----------


## manos 9

κριμα αλλα τωρα τα εδωσες δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι.

----------


## xarhs

ελπιζω φετος να βγαλω πολλα μικρουλια για να συμπληρωσω το κενο..... και δεν θα χρειαστει να φτασω σε τετοιες πραξεις πανικου και πιεσης γιατι ελπιζω να τα ''βολεψω'' εδω στο φορουμ που τα παιδια θα τους φερθουν πολλυ καλυτερα απο καποιους αλλους

----------


## manos 9

εννοειτε εμεις τα αγαπαμε και τα φροντιζουμε.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη πάει τώρα φίλε ,μην κοιτάς πίσω πάμε γερά και δεν ακούμε μπαρούφες . Έχουμε κρίση ,είμαστε σε μια πηγή πληροφορίας ,διαβάζουμε ,ρωτάμε τα παιδιά και κάνουμε λιγότερα όσον δυνατόν λάθη... Πρόσω ολοταχώς ...

----------


## jk21

κανονισε να δωσεις και το γκρι (μπλε οπως τα λενε ) καναρινακι σου να ερθω βολο να σε κυνηγησω !!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

δινονται τετοια καναρινια ρε δημητρη.......... αυτα τα καναρινια ειναι ακριβοπληρωμενα και μενουν σταθερα σε μια εκτροφη..... απο αυτον συγκεκριμενα εγω βγαζω ολα τα χρωματα και το πιο ωραιο ειναι οτι αυτος ειναι που δεν προλαβαινουν τα πουλακια να σκασουν απο το αυγο παει και τα σκαει στο φαγητο..... ειναι απο τα πιο στοργικα καναρινια που εχω.......

----------


## jk21

ακριβοπληρωμενα; σου το πουλησαν σαν καποια ιδιαιτερη ρατσα; γιατι αν ναι ,αρχιζω να υποψιαζομαι πια ... αλλα οταν τον ακουσουμε τα ξαναλεμε .το χρωμα δεν λεει απαραιτητα κατι για τη ρατσα αλλα θα ηθελε πολυ να τον ακουσουμε

----------


## ninos

Χάρη,

κινήσεις πανικού και λάθη κάνουμε όλοι μας και μέσα απο αυτά μαθαίνουμε.  Άλλωστε, γιαυτό είμαστε εδώ να διαβάζουμε τις εμπειρίες τους καθενός και να μαθαίνουμε μέσα απο αυτές.  Προχωρούμε λοιπόν παρακάτω !!

----------


## xarhs

ενταξει δεν ειναι και τοσο ακριβοπληρωμενο καπου στα 30 35 ευρω το ειχα παρει απο pet shop...... μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι καλη ρατσα μονο αυτο...... μου εχουν πει πολλοι που το εχουν δει οτι ειναι ιsabella..... *εσεις τι λετε??*

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω ...

----------


## xarhs

τελικα για αυτο το θεμα πηγα να συμβουλευτω και εναν κτηνιατρο εδω στο βολο ο αποιος μου ειπε  να μη δωσω κανενα φαρμακο στα καναρινια εφοσον συμπεριφερονται τελειως κανονικα και δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα....... το γνωστο test που μου ειχαν δειξει να κουναω τα καναρινια πανω κατω και να ακουγεται αυτος ο παραξενος ηχος δεν το ξανα εκανα......... αλλα σημερα επιασα ενα καναρινακι μου στα χερια τελειως ηρεμα και ακουγοταν παλι αυτος ο συριγμος χωρις να το πιεζω καθολου(ενω κελαηδαει και σου τρυπαει το αυτι)...... απλα το ξανα επαναφερω το θεμα γιατι εχω ενα νεο πουλακι στην παρεα και φοβαμαι μην κολλησει και αυτο αν ειναι κατι τελως παντων......

----------


## ninos

βρε Χάρη,

παράτα τα τεστ και άσε τα πουλάκια στην ησυχία τους !!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

στην ησυχια τους ειναι...... το πουλακι το επιασα για να δω πως παει απο θεμα ''πυρωματος'' τελειως τυχαια...... και παλι με προβληματησε αυτος ο ηχος..... το ξερω οτι μετα απο ολα αυτα επρεπε να το κλεισω το θεμα αλλα ο καθενας πιστευω οτι αμα ακουγε αυτον τον ηχο δν θα καθοταν με σταυρωμενα τα χερια....... ξερω απο καναρινια(αυτα τα πολλυ λιγα) και κανενα δεν εκανε αυτο το θορυβο εδω που τα λεμε

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ οτι και να σου πουμε ,ειμαστε απο μακρια .... ομως δεν εχεις καμμια μα ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ενδειξη που να σε οδηγει στη χρηση φαρμακου !  το νεο πουλακι ετσι κι αλλιως να το εχεις για ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον μακρια απο τα αλλα σαν καραντινα ! 

σου υποσχομαι (στειλε με πμ το τηλ σου να το εχω ) οταν ερθω στο βολο κοντα στα Χριστουγεννα ή πρωτοχρονια ,να ερθω να τα δω και απο κοντα τα πουλακια .αλλα πουλι που χαλα τον κοσμο στο κελαηδησμα δεν γινεται να εχει πειραγμενα πνευμονια ή αεροφορους σακκους !! δεν θα ειχε δυναμη να το κανει  ...

----------


## ninos

πως ειναι στην ησυχια τους, αφου καθε τοσο κ λιγο πας κ τα τσακωνεις στα χερια σου ;
Αφου κ ο γιατρος σου ειπε, ειναι μια χαρα. Δεξου το κ εσυ κ παμε παρακατω...

----------


## xarhs

εγω τα ''τσακωνω'' στα χερια μου οχι για να παιξω η να τα ταλαιπορισω αλλα για να τα σωσω....... εξαρτωνται απο εμενα και ειμαι ο μονος που μπορει να τα βοηθησει..... οσο για το θεμα να τα παρατησω δεν προκειτε γιατι βλεπω οτι κατι δεν παει καλα........ ελπιζω ο κυριος δημητρης να μπορεσει να με βοηθησει........ γιατι μερικοι αλλοι νομιζουν οτι τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου........ τους προκαλω ομως να παρουν ενα απο τα καναρινια μου στο κοπαδι τους......... μονο τοτε θα με θυμηθουνε!!!!

----------


## lianna

Χάρη επειδή εγώ είχα ένα καναρίνι για τρία χρόνια με χρόνιο άσθμα, το οποίο το έχασα πρόσφατα (τα παιδιά στο forum γνωρίζουν την ιστορία του) πίστεψε με ότι δεν χρειάζεται να το πιάσεις στο χέρι σου για να ακούσεις κάποιο συρριγμό διότι απλά ακούγεται και όταν είναι ήρεμο το πουλάκι στο κλουβί του το βράδυ. Επίσης το άσθμα έχει διακυμάνσεις.  Στο στάδιο παύει να κελαήδά συχνά αλλά συνεχίζει να είναι δραστήριο και να τρώει κανονικά. Στο επόμενο στάδιο δεν τραγουδά καθόλου, και δεν είναι τόσο κινητικό. Τότε το άσθμα μπορείς να το ακούσεις και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Αυτές οι διακυμάνσεις γίνονται σε χρονικό διάστημα μίας εβδομάδας. Κάθε φορά που αρρώσταινε το δικό μου αναγκαζόμουν να του δίνω όλο και πιο δυνατές αντιβιώσεις, η τελευταία ήταν το baytril, το οποίο δεν θα συνιστούσα σε κανέναν να δώσει, με αποτέλεσμα να του καταστρέψω την άμυνα του οργανισμού του. Άρα με τη δική μου μικρή εμπειρία αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω είναι ότι το άσθμα δεν μένει στάσιμο αλλά σταδιακά επιδεινώνεται. Εάν λοιπόν το βράδυ που έχει ησυχία δεν ακούς κάτι θα σου πρότεινα να τα αφήσεις στην ησυχία τους και απλά να τα παρακολουθείς.

----------


## xarhs

ξερω ακριβως Λιαννα τι μου λες και ξερω πως ακριβως ειναι το ασθμα γιατι  εχασα και εγω πουλακι ετσι........ το ασθμα ακουγεται απο αποσταση και  επιδεινωνεται οταν ο οργανισμος ειναι αδυναμος.......... εδω μιλαμε για  μια τελειως διαφορετικη περιπτωση γιατι τα πουλια ειναι μια χαρα......  ακουγεται μονο απο πολλυ κοντα....... φαρμακο δεν προκειτε να δωσω γιατι  δεν ξερω τι ειναι και δεν ξερω και αν θα το μαθω και ποτε..... εδωσα  αντιβιωση πριν καιρο και δεν εγινε απολυτως τιποτα!!!  δεν μπορω ετσι  απλα να δικιμαζω φαραμακα γιατι ετσι μονο ζημια μπορω να κανω.........  οσο γαι την ησυχια δεν τα ενοχλω καθολου.......... απλα αραια και που τα  ελεγχω να δω περιπου ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμα για αναπαραγωγη με τη  διατροφη που τους κανω...... και τυχαια ακουσα αυτο το συριγμο!!!

----------

